# Problems with Versas and Fixes.



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

A lot of versas have issues with a knocking noise when going around corners. The ones I had most were when going around right hand turns over bumps. The noise would come from the passenger side. The problem is the engine cross-member sags some and comes into contact with the cross brace directly beneath it. The fix is to space the cross brace away from the cross-member. To do this simply put 2 washers in between the cross brace and the cross member where the main 21mm bolt goes through. 

The second is a creaking/groaning noise when going around corners. It can be heard from one side or the other from the front. To confirm, lift up the affected side and attempt to twist the spring, if it moves at all, you have a problem. The fix is simple but is difficult. You will have to compress the spring so you can get a length of rubber tubing around the bottom of the spring, to insulate it from the lower spring seat. I recommended having this done professionally. 

Third is a rattle noise from the dash toward the defroster area. This is more common during the cold winter months. This is job for a professional as it requires removal of the air bag and upper dash pad. Once the upper dash pad has been removed, put the sticky weather stripping caulk (the same stuff used on the plastic seals on the insides of your doors) and put it on the tips of the dowels. This will tighten up any space and stop the movement of the dash pad. Reassemble.

Fourth, the A/C systems aren't that great. They work pretty good in most conditions, but when it gets over 95 degrees with the sun blazing, they don't work too well. One trick is to recover the A/C system and put 0.3lbs extra of refrigerant. Totaling 1.29lbs. If a dealer caught you doing this they might void the warranty on your A/C system. I used to work for a dealer and we did this unofficially for the customers. It doesn't fix the issue but it helps. 

Last is very simple. CHANGE YOUR OIL! If you procrastinate and neglect your oil changes, the MR series engine is NOT forgiving. I'm talking about going 2000 miles or more over an oil change. The engines consume oil, it's normal, it's not a lot but over time, you run low on oil. Once that happens, the piston rings wear like crazy. And by then, it's time for engine replacement.

If I've missed something post it. These are problems that most dealers don't know how to deal with or fix. Except the engine one, they know all about that one but customers typically don't.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That's some good info - I'm sure it's gonna help quite a few Versa owners as I've read lots of stories about the issues you've brought up.

Good job.........


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for the info,i just a new 2011 i have not heard an noises yet,and im great with oil changes,i get free maintaince at nissan for 15000 miles,what brand of oil do you recommend after that is over,i do my own oil changes,dont want full synthetic,what synthetic blend would you recommend? also the A/C thing,if i add the small can of AC BOOSTER will that make A/c better,i live in florida and we have 100 plus degree days,my 99 altima blew out at 45 degrees after i added this booster-tell me what you think AC performance is one of my top priorities!!!


----------

